# Manx/Tailless Rats



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I was just wondering everyones opinons on the manx rat (tailless rat) 










As you may well know its a genetic mutation and it comes with plenty of health risks. Many are severely deformed, but not all. It can also greatly impair a rats balance. Personally I dont deem it ethical to attempt to breed these certain rats, many of the females have difficulty birthing due to the improper bone structure so its only ideal to breed a manx male with a female and the 'gene' is recessive so thats why you dont see them around much.

Im aware there are other mutations within rat genetics such as the hairless, who also have lots of health risks but as a whole I think they can be very happy and well adjusted. Maybe the tailless too, but I dont think people should aim to produce Manx at all - the negatives outweigh the positives.

At this point where the Manx are, anyone breeding them are setting themselves up for lots of potentially unhealthy rats, only to pick the healthy ones to breed from in hope of creating a healthier line eventually. But isnt this unethical when considering all the unhealthy deformed ones they will surely produce? 

Let me know your thoughts and imput. :


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that the negatives outweight the positives as well, they are also really prone to overheating.

They are cute and unique but the tail is what gives the rat its character. I know some people are bothered or grossed out by the tails but I think it is better that those types of people stay away from owning rats as most of them tend to be ignorant and judgmental  What will be next? Earless rats? :-\


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Haha, that's unfortunate, but you know them better than she does and just try not to let it get to you.

Fortunately, my mom likes my rats a lot and supports me in owning them. She tells her friends how great of pets they are and how well I look after them and she is glad to watch over them while I'm out of the house (but she won't clean the cages!)


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They're adorable, but there are many negatives. I hope to one day own one though, as a pet, same with a naked.


I have had so many crazy creatures. My mom hates it. I had a starling who flew around my room for a while. Oh, and a rehabbed squirrel who got out and ran around sometimes. And chewed on my socks. Thank god he is wild. He was a beast.


(baby squirrel, almost grown kept for a few weeks while he weaned.)


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I think its neat but would never want a rat thats is prone to so many problems. I feel its cruel to make them go thorugh things that are not natural or necesary. If I had one I would love it to death but do not think its right to breed them.


----------

